# Free Humidors: The Humidor-Quality Cigar Box Thread



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Puffers,

I thought I'd start a reference thread for people wanting a good quality, no-cost humidor option. A lot of you use wineadors and coolers for mass storage, but need a small humidor to smoke from so to avoid frequent opening of the warehouse. Others don't care to keep a lot of sticks around, so only need to store a relatively small number.

For these purposes, a humidor-quality cigar box can be just the ticket! Most contain premium cigars that are well worth a purchase, or can be had for little, or no money from your local B&M.

Here are a couple, which I think make a great solution.

The Romeo y' Julieta Anneversario box.

It has a bottom-up seal, which is nice 'n snug and a good amount of Spanish Cedar in it. It has a beautiful, clear-coated mahogany veneer on the outside.

Arturo Fuente Opus and Anejo boxes.

These are good quality, solid Spanish cedar boxes. They typically have a small latch, to aid the seal and are lacquered to help keep in humidity.


What other boxes do you think would make a good repurposed humidor? Extra points for pics!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Now this might be an interesting thread. So far I've bought samplers, five packs and singles (excepting the LP9 and Undercrown just delivered today) so I have little contact with cigar boxes. I wouldn't mind getting some temporary space as it is ever-dwindling until I find that magic deal on a wine cooler.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry that I have nothing to add; however, I wanted to subscribe to what is likely to be an informative thread.


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

The Oliva serie V melanio box would work great, Has a nice seal and a nice latch. Also the OSOK box would work great in my opinion. Both are very attractive boxes and have the lip like a humi that helps seal the lid.

I love my cigar boxes and if I run across any other brand boxes I will drop back in.


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

This is very relevant to my interests; I'm debating on paying $5 for an empty box of cigars at my local B&M. I was thinking maybe a Punch box.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

My father Lebijou boxes have an awesome seal and a latch on them, I use one when I go on longer vacations. And RG for you sir this is good!


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

Have wondered the same thing. Have used one as a dry box. But never tried to humidify one. Will be looking at all the boxes at my local now lol


edit: now that i think about, i do use the cao sopranos box as a valet and i have a cao vision box as a catch all.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Partagas Decadas Limited Reserve boxes:










Also, as long as the store isn't charging for them like it's a humidor, the Rocky Patel 50th box (sorry, can't find a decent pic).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow... That's quite a box!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Opus22 box would work well if the bottom was thicker.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Last Xmas I was giving a friend a big bag of sticks when I learned that his humidor was an absolute piece of crap. It was less than a week from Xmas and I had no time to order a small humidor, so I went to the B&M to see if I couldn't find something that would work temporarily and found this:










I don't think the box I picked up was from 2006, but the box itself was pretty much the same. I can't find a picture of the inside, but the inner walls come up almost to the top of the box, creating a REALLY nice seal! I tossed in a couple Boveda packs and it held humidity perfectly!

Not only did it serve him really well for the next couple of months as his main humidor, he kept around for his infused box after I introduced him to CBid and got him a really nice 200 humidor. A year later it's still going strong!


----------



## ORMason (Nov 4, 2012)

My local b&m gave me a Jaime Garcia Limited Edition 2012 box and it worked great. Heavy box, all cedar with a tight seal, it held humidity quite well.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ORMason said:


> My local b&m gave me a Jaime Garcia Limited Edition 2012 box and it worked great. Heavy box, all cedar with a tight seal, it held humidity quite well.


This is another one that's impossible to beat. The 2011 or 2012 work great - same for the My Father LE.

There are a few other "common" boxes that most stores should have, but for the life of me I can't think of what they are. We have a pile in our back room that we keep around just in case somebody needs them in a pinch, and I'm trying to walk through our humidor (in my head) to see what other ones would work, but I think I'm just too tired right now to be successful.

One that does come to mind is the Diamond Crown Maximus boxes, but I would have to take a closer look at them before I'd feel safe offering that as a low-cost solution.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Davidoff LE White boxes would probably work well. The 100 Year Geniva boxes would be awesome to use too. Not a ton of storage but they look cool. Same with the Behike and Sir Winnie boxes.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow brothers! 25 hours in and already some serious contenders for spectacular repurposed boxes. 

If we can manage to keep on topic and the great suggestions keep coming, I see STICKY in this thread's future.

The Macanudo and Partagas boxes are real stand-outs and thanks for the pics. Those are made by the same company that make some of the great promotional humidors.

Simply outstanding work, gentlemen!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I still use my very first box purchase as a spare or temp humidor when needed. It is a ROMEO Y JULIETA RESERVE MADURO NO. 4 box. Double latched front, laquered, and quite hefty and felt lined bottom. I mounted a small humidification disc that I replaced the inside with KL. It's not currently in use but I'll dig around for it and post a pic.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been using a Illusione CG:4 box as a dry box recently but I think it would hold humidity well. Hell, with these types of boxes I imagine a little bit of weather stripping and some KL or beads and you are in business. I personally wouldn't use it for long term but for a few weeks or for dry boxing it does the job. Some might though.

(Not my photo)


----------



## Epoch (May 12, 2012)

I have a Gran Habano#5 box I use in a pinch and for short trips. Sometimes I will use it to set up the firing line for a weekend I am planning to go all out. Seems to hold. Pic is one I just happened to have from a b&m stop a while ago.


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

its at the bottom of my cooler, but I think the AF Hemingway work of art box might have a chance to work... the lid is thick, havent checked the seals or bottom though. it's a special shape since they are perfectos, might be good to hold a variety of vitolas.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

If you can find a Stradivarius box, those work well as humidors too


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I've got a... A. Fuente Don Carlos? Box at home that seems like it would work well. Get an assortment of 10 wooden boxes at CI for like $20 and you can get some nice surprises. I got a DC Maximus box in the same batch,


----------



## MedicClark86 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is a useful thred as I am looking for temporary storage while season my main humidor


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

MedicClark86 said:


> This is a useful thred as I am looking for temporary storage while season my main humidor


Ziplock freezer bags and boveda packs will likely do the trick for the short term (a week or two) if your're in a pinch. Shouldn't take all that long to season your humidor unless it's huge.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, another one just came to mind. Los Blancos make several boxes that fit the bill. Their wrapper named line, such as the Maduro and Sumatra, we well as my beloved NINE are all humidor quality offerings.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a 150 ct, 100 ct, and 50ct humidors all stuffed full. I use a Macanudo Royale cedar box with latch for on deck smokes. Holds at 62 rh perfectly. I have overflow in a Gran Habano #5 emperial box that seals perfectly and is painted to help keep in moisture.. I am very impressed with Xikar HC cigar boxes as well - all solid cedar, tight seal, latched, and finished exterior.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I've been using a Illusione CG:4 box as a dry box recently but I think it would hold humidity well. Hell, with these types of boxes I imagine a little bit of weather stripping and some KL or beads and you are in business. I personally wouldn't use it for long term but for a few weeks or for dry boxing it does the job. Some might though.
> 
> (Not my photo)


That Illusione looks pretty similar to the Liga Privada No. 9 box (I just received my box this week). I haven't looked closely at it or done any seal tests, but it might do in a pinch. I may test mine out and see how seaworthy she is.


----------



## fastfred (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are a few good looking boxes.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

My local shop was just stacking up empty boxes by the door next to a donation box for some charity. Guess I should go check out the boxes tomorrow and make a donation


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

I just picked up one of the my father le boxes after my b&m had a Christmas eve party and have found it is the perfect box to keep all of my petition coronas and short smokes in after I pulled out the dividers... just got to figure out humidification for it... I'm thinking one of the pg tubes should work perfectly! I might even have a go at refinishing it this summer it would look awesome with a piano black finish!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> it is the perfect box to keep all of my* petition coronas*


"Petition Corona's" huh :ask:??? They must be British I'm guessing :dunno:
PS - I can pick on Paul cause we are friends! :nod:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Romeo Y Julieta Vintage
It even has a humidifying device inside.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

The La Sirena boxes are great! I picked up a few of these at my fav B&M because when closed they have a great seal, even without a latch they are hard to open. When I gave my dad a pile of CC for him and my grandfather, I put them in one of these with a manual hygrometer and a boveda pack. I ask him every now and then how it is holding up and its steady!! Great box if you can find them!


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Casa Fuente boxes are nice, lacquered and with a front latch. I use one for small perfectos with a boveda pak.

Some of the Perdomo 10th anniversary are real nice with tight seals, all of mine are small vitolas so not much use but a churchill box would get the job done I think.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Subscribing to this! Great thread


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

raycarlo said:


> If you can find a Stradivarius box, those work well as humidors too


My Gawd !


----------

